# HO SLOT CAR IDENTIFICATION???



## gotcorn1 (Apr 21, 2020)

These are Aurora HO Thunderjet 500 slot cars! But, I can't remember what the 2 larger cars are actually called! Does anybody know or better yet know who has replacement tires for the 2 larger cars?
Thanks 
Larry


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tires.....

Aurora Slot Car O-GAUGE Super Model Motoring 4 Standard SILICONE TIRES Lot. | eBay

Aurora Slot Car O-GAUGE Super Model Motoring 4 TALL SLICK SILICONE TIRES Lot. | eBay

on this page are stock replacement wheels and tires too. ..... 









aurora o gauge in Slot Cars for sale | eBay






www.ebay.com





or, you can send them to me ..... LOL


----------

